
Auckland locked down after New Zealand's first coronavirus cases in 102 days - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-11/coronavirus-new-zealand-jacinda-ardern-auckland-stage-three/12547678
======
makomk
Local community spread, no known source of infection, no identified links to
obvious potential sources like isolation facilities or border staff. Looks
like a likely indication that New Zealand's efforts to keep out the virus had
already failed some time ago without anyone noticing - the question is how
long ago, how numerous and dispersed the community infections are, and whether
the genie can still be stuffed back in the bottle at this point.

